# Flooded inline diffuser?



## MJW (3 Feb 2019)

So I added a proflora inline 19/25 diffuser to my tank today - no apparent leaks, looked good after connection.

However, went out for the evening and came back to find the whole diffuser full of water. No drips outside the diffuser, thankfully, so it is watertight at least.

That didn't seem right to me though - I thought the ceramic diffuser was co2 permeable, but not H2O permeable.

Should I be worried? And if so, what should I be checking for?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (4 Feb 2019)

Hi
I've have used the UP inline diffusers and the Co2 chamber does fill with some water!
Its pushed out once the Co2 is switched on!
I use 2 Check valves....one about 20cm before the in line diffuser and one just after the regulator!
The one before the UP diffuser seems to help keep the pressure up in the chamber and doesn't let too much water into the Co2 chamber!
I'm not too sure if adding a extra check valve will help on the JBL....you could give it ago!
One advantage of having two decent check valves is.... if one fails, the other is in place as a back-up to protect your regulator!....
hoggie


----------



## MJW (4 Feb 2019)

Thanks Hoggie

This isn't a *little* water in the chamber, it's completely full. Thankfully, the proflora diffuser has a built in check valve/bubble counter, but I have a separate one before the regulator too...

Let's see what it's like when I get home today...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (4 Feb 2019)

Hi
Didn't realise this diffuser had a attached bubble counter!
hoggie


----------



## Hades (4 Feb 2019)

MJW said:


> This isn't a *little* water in the chamber, it's completely full.



I've used the proflora for 2 years and the diffuser filled completely every night. 
When it starts up the pressure builds and the water is pushed out (enough water stays in the bubble counter).
Nothing to worry about.


----------



## MJW (4 Feb 2019)

Cool, thanks for confirming I'm not alone. The UP diffuser I used with my eheim only started flooding after several days with no co2.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJW (4 Feb 2019)

Drats, got home to find a faint hissing/popping. Turned the filter off and it was still there, turned the gas off and it stopped.

Need to take it apart and check the seals I think.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJW (9 Feb 2019)

So I've swapped the diffuser out for a new one - there was a crease in the oring at the top of the original one.

The replacement is much better, but I am hearing a fizzing noise from it - kinda like listening to a freshly poured glass of coke.

Is that normal?


----------



## GHNelson (9 Feb 2019)

Hi MJW
Try using the diluted washing up liquid method for Co2 leaks detection!
hoggie


----------



## MJW (9 Feb 2019)

Yup, did that already. Couldn't see anything, but it's awkward where it is...

(My diving drysuit, on the other hand, has lots of little leaks all down the seams.  )


----------



## GHNelson (9 Feb 2019)

You will hear hissing...from the chamber that's normal...in my opinion!
hoggie


----------



## ralfred (9 Feb 2019)

hogan53 said:


> You will hear hissing...from the chamber that's normal...in my opinion!
> hoggie


Yes I noticed you can hear bubbles that through the tank from the diffuser itself.


----------



## Bent17 (23 Mar 2021)

Any update on this? I too have my chamber filled with water and it remains with water when Co2 is on. Is this OK or do I have an issue? Also I do hear a hissing noise and no air leaks as tried it with soap and no bubbles.


----------



## Kevin Eades (23 Mar 2021)

Bent17 said:


> Any update on this? I too have my chamber filled with water and it remains with water when Co2 is on. Is this OK or do I have an issue? Also I do hear a hissing noise and no air leaks as tried it with soap and no bubbles.


If no bubbles the hiss is not a leak and is the gas getting into the water. If your chamber is still full after running a while I would suggest you need to increase the working pressure to counter the water pressure from the filter


----------



## Bent17 (23 Mar 2021)

I am running the JBL M502 regulator. Running at  just over 1 Bar. Anyone here has the same regulator?


----------



## Bent17 (23 Mar 2021)

Also - I have a separate bubble counter.. Should I eliminate that one and just use the one of the diffuser? or doesnt hurt to have a second bubble counter? I noticed that they are not in sync though.. If my bubble counter is 3bps then of the diffuser its more like a 4.5bps


----------



## Kevin Eades (23 Mar 2021)

Bent17 said:


> Also - I have a separate bubble counter.. Should I eliminate that one and just use the one of the diffuser? or doesnt hurt to have a second bubble counter? I noticed that they are not in sync though.. If my bubble counter is 3bps then of the diffuser its more like a 4.5bps


Separate bubble counter is fine I use mine as a check valve too. Different bubble counters have different size bubbles so may see different rate. In terms of pressure I use 30psi or roughly 2 bar


----------



## GHNelson (23 Mar 2021)

Yes, I used to run my JBL regulators at 2.25 bar!
hoggie


----------



## Nelson Marto (25 Mar 2021)

MJW said:


> So I added a proflora inline 19/25 diffuser to my tank today - no apparent leaks, looked good after connection.
> 
> However, went out for the evening and came back to find the whole diffuser full of water. No drips outside the diffuser, thankfully, so it is watertight at least.
> 
> ...


HI,
I also have an jbl proflora inline (16/22mm) diffuser, mine release the bubbles too big. How is you diffusion of co2?
My diffuser is close top the outlet, just 30cm, I don't think it is very efficient.
About you case, yes a have one check valve more, and water return a little bit. we can survive.

Thanks


----------

